# bird's-eye view, worm's-eye view = "προοπτική του πουλιού" (άποψη από ψηλά), "προοπτική του σκουληκιού / βατράχου" (άποψη από χαμηλά)



## Buechner (Mar 23, 2009)

[...]
Επί τη ευκαιρία, άλλες δύο ερωτήσεις, σχετικά με την προοπτική: 
α) Bird's eye view (γερμ. Vogelperspektive). Το βρήκα όντως σε 2 βιβλία ως "προοπτική πουλιού", δηλαδή προοπτική από ψηλά. 
β) Worm's eye view ή Frog's eye view (γερμ. Froschperspektive). Το βρήκα, επίσης, ως "προοπτική βατράχου", δηλαδή προοπτική από χαμηλά. Είναι δόκιμες οι μεταφράσεις ή υπάρχουν άλλοι όροι π.χ. κατωφερής (;) και ανωφερής (;) προοπτική, αντίστοιχα;
Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους εκ των προτέρων


Προσθήκη διαχειριστή:
Άλλα μεταφράσματα τού *bird's-eye view*, ανάλογα με το κείμενο:
*πανοραμική θέα / άποψη
γενική θεώρηση / εποπτεία / αντίληψη / εικόνα*

*fish-eye view = υπερευρυγώνια άποψη*


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 23, 2009)

Το Bird's eye view το συναντώ συχνά, αλλά δεν το έχω δει ποτέ ως "προοπτική πουλιού". Μόνο ως "πανοραμική άποψη" ή "πανοραματική θέα".


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Το συγκείμενο έχει να κάνει με τεχνικές κινηματογραφικής λήψης;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Μπορώ να δεχτώ όρους όπως «προοπτική του πουλιού» και «προοπτική του σκουληκιού» ή «προοπτική του βατράχου». Δεν ενοχλεί όταν γίνεται φανερό ότι πρόκειται για μετάφραση ξένων όρων που είναι διαφανείς και περιγραφικοί. Πράγματι, σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, χρησιμοποιούμε την «πανοραμική θέα / άποψη», όπως και σε μεταφορικές σημασίες τη «γενική θεώρηση (εποπτεία, αντίληψη, εικόνα)». Τι λέμε όμως εμείς για τους δύο ξένους όρους σε πιο τεχνικά κείμενα; Ξέρω το «άποψη από ψηλά» αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει για «άποψη από χαμηλά». Τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## Buechner (Mar 23, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά. Το κείμενο έχει να κάνει με την αίσθηση του προοπτικού βάθους στις εικαστικές τέχνες. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο όρος "πανοραμική θέα" δεν αποδίδει απόλυτα την "κατοπτική" θέαση. Είναι πιο γενικός.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

Πάντως νομίζω ότι οι υπάρχουσες ελληνικές λέξεις είναι _κατόπτευση_ "παρατήρηση από ψηλά" (ρ. _κατοπτεύω_) και _ανάβλεψη_, _ανακοίταγμα_ "παρατήρηση προς τα πάνω" (ρ. _αναβλέπω_).


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι λέμε όμως εμείς για τους δύο ξένους όρους σε πιο τεχνικά κείμενα; Ξέρω το «άποψη από ψηλά» αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει για «άποψη από χαμηλά». Τα χέρια ψηλά.



Oι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους κάτοψη και άνοψη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Ξέρουμε ότι η κάτοψη είναι plan (view), floor plan, πάντως όχι bird's eye view. Και πήγα χτες και είδα μερικές ανόψεις και δεν με έπεισαν ότι έτσι τα βλέπει ο βάτραχος. :) 

Φοβάμαι δηλαδή ότι δεν καλύπτουν τον Μπίχνερ αυτοί οι αρχιτεκτονικοί όροι.

Να φτιάξουμε παροιμία: Άλλη η ματιά του βατράχου και άλλη του αετού.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Δεν αναφερόμουν στο ζωικό βασίλειο συγκεκριμένα.


----------



## Buechner (Apr 4, 2009)

Οι όροι "κατόπτευση" και "ανάβλεψη" μου φάνηκαν μια χαρά και τελικά τους χρησιμοποίησα. Ούτως ή άλλως στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω επεξηγείται επακριβώς ο κάθε όρος. Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλες και όλους για τη συνδρομή σας.


----------



## NatCat (Apr 4, 2009)

Πάντως στις καλές τέχνες και στην αρχιτεκτονική όταν λένε "bird's eye view" εννοούν μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη προοπτική, όπου η γραμμή του ορίζοντα βρίσκεται ψηλότερα από τη γραμμή εδάφους ενώ όταν λένε "worm's eye view" εννοούν ότι η γραμμή του ορίζοντα βρίσκεται χαμηλότερα από τη γραμμή εδάφους. Πρόκειται για τεχνικές προοπτικής τριών σημείων.

Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι η βάση ενός κτηριόυ σε προοπτική "bird's eye view" φαίνεται μικρότερη από την κορυφή ενώ το αντίθετο συμβαίνει στο "worm's eye view".

Δείτε π.χ. εδώ για επεξήγηση.

Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν υπάρχουν παγιωμένοι ελληνικοί όροι. Νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιούνται περιφράσεις όπως "προοπτική από ψηλά/χαμηλά". 

Η κάτοψη είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα, καθώς αποτελεί ορθή προβολή (orthographic projection) αντικειμένου από πάνω. Στα κτήρια είναι οριζόνται τομή την οποία, αφαιρώντας το πάνω μέρος του αντικειμένου, βλέπουμε από πάνω (συνήθως σε ύψος περίπου 1,2 μ. από το επίπεδο του εδάφους). Η άνοψη είναι η όψη ενός αντικειμένου από κάτω. Στα κτήρια είναι η οριζόντια γραμμή την οποία, αφαιρώντας το κάτω μέρος του αντικειμένου, βλέπουμε από κάτω. Η άνοψη χρησιμεύει π.χ. για να δείξει μια ψευδοροφή. Επίσης, άνοψη ονομάζεται η όψη (μιλάμε πάντα για ορθή προβολή) ενός αντικειμένου από πάνω. Σε κτήρια είναι μια κάτοψη σαν όψη (π.χ. όπου φαίνεται η στέγη από ψηλά).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 4, 2009)

+1 πανοραμ(ατ)ική

Να βάλουμε και τα ψάρια (ευρυγώνια άποψη)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2009)

To fish-eye view νομίζω είναι *υπερευρυγώνια* άποψη, όχι απλώς ευρυγώνια (wide-angle). http://www.google.com/search?q=%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%85%CE%B3%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%82+OR+%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%81%CF%85%CE%B3%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%B1&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## La usurpadora (Apr 6, 2009)

> To fish-eye view νομίζω είναι *υπερευρυγώνια* άποψη, όχι απλώς ευρυγώνια (wide-angle).



Ναι, γιατί η γωνία που βλέπει είναι 180 μοίρες. Στο μάθημα, πάντως, όταν μιλάμε για φακούς με τόσο μεγάλες γωνίες θέασης, μιλάμε για υπερευρυγώνιους φακούς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 6, 2009)

Λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό; 

Ευρυγώνιος φακός 
Ονομάζονται οι φακοί με εστιακή απόσταση μικρότερη των 50mm και περιλαμβάνει όλους τους φακούς απο 35-6mm, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του φακού fish-eye, που καλύπτει οπτικό πεδίο 180ο.


Α.3.1 Η ΕΣΤΙΑΚΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΕΣΤΙΑΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ. Πρόκειται για το κατ΄ εξοχήν
προσδιοριστικό χαρακτηριστικό καθώς µε βάση αυτό ο φακός παίρνει τους γνωστούς
χαρακτηρισµούς νορµάλ, ευρυγώνιος και τηλεφακός

Ευρυγώνιος είναι ο φακός που έχει εστιακή απόσταση µικρότερη από τη διαγώνιο
του αισθητήρα που είναι πίσω του και βλέπει µε άνοιγµα γωνίας µεγαλύτερο του ενός
ανθρώπινου µατιού, δηλαδή µεγαλύτερο από 50 µοίρες

To πλεονέκτηµα των µετατροπέων που µπαίνουν µπροστά από το φακό είναι ότι δεν
έχουν καµία επίπτωση στη φωτεινότητα του και δεν περιορίζουν τη χρήση των
διαφραγµάτων. Παραλλαγή των µετατροπέων είναι τα “πρόσθετα” (attachments) ευρυγώνια ή υπερευρυγώνια (τα λεγόµενα fish-eye) που ουσιαστικά καταργούν τον ζουµ φακό, περιορίζοντας τον µόνο στο συγκεκριµένο εστιακό µήκος


Ο ευρυγώνιος πιάνει πλατιές σκηνές και δείχνει τα αντικείμενα απομακρυσμένα μεταξύ τους. Μια ειδική κατηγορία ευρυγώνιων φακών έχει πάρα πολύ μεγάλη γωνία οράσεως από 180-220 μοίρες. Δηλαδή φωτογραφίζουν και μέρος του χώρου πίσω από τη μηχανή και είναι γνωστοί με την ονομασία "μάτι ψαριού" (fish eye).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό;


Λέμε ότι fish-eye=υπερευρυγώνιος, ενώ ευρυγώνιος μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην είναι (και συχνά δεν είναι) ένας fish-eye. Σχέση υπερωνύμου (wide-angle, ευρυγώνιος) και υπωνύμου (fish-eye, υπερευρυγώνιος).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Λέμε ότι fish-eye=υπερευρυγώνιος, ενώ ευρυγώνιος μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην είναι (και συχνά δεν είναι) ένας fish-eye. Σχέση υπερωνύμου (wide-angle, ευρυγώνιος) και υπωνύμου (fish-eye, υπερευρυγώνιος).


Ααα, απλώς σκέφτομαι με ευρύτητα :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2009)

Γενικά, οι περισσότεροι τους βάζουν υπερευρυγώνιους και ευρυγώνιους στην ίδια κατηγορία (των ευρυγώνιων), αν και εν προκειμένω strictly speaking είναι υπερευρυγώνιος.


----------

